
Ask HN: What should I practice programming if I need to be Offline? - mkirklions
I have spare time that I&#x27;m encouraged to improve my abilities.<p>The problem I&#x27;m running into, my network blocks fetch&#x2F;post requests(through a complicated proxy). I cannot run a node.js server for the same reason.<p>I really enjoyed playing with python, but it seems most usecase is crawling which I cannot do. I can play with excel macros, python, and probably most software. The problem comes into accessing the internet.<p>Any suggestions how I can spend my time practicing?
======
cpburns2009
It really depends on what your goal to learn is: number crunching, web
development, database access, etc. However, I'd say stick with Python because
it has an expansive standard library, and pretty good documentation which can
be downloaded for offline use [1].

If you'd like to learn a RDBMS, SQLite comes bundled with Python and SQLite
also has documentation available for download [2] (see Documentation section).

Another option would be to buy a programming language book. Those typically
have guided chapters, and many have an emphasis such as general programming,
text analysis, etc.

[1]:
[https://docs.python.org/3/download.html](https://docs.python.org/3/download.html)

[2]:
[https://www.sqlite.org/download.html](https://www.sqlite.org/download.html)

~~~
mkirklions
Currently I'm doing full stack React Native js w/ redux, php7 w/ larvel to
mysql.

I'm open to anything that will help myself grow, even fun logic. I can try
SQLlite, but wont that require emulating a database?

I should clarify, I can read stuff online, I just cant use things like fetch
or post.

But basically looking for any practice that is useful.

~~~
cpburns2009
SQLite is a proper SQL database that can be written to file, or held in
memory. Since you have access to MySQL, I'd just stick with that because it
has more features.

